# local power company toys



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

I just found out that the local power company is using this wheeler, cool


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. The one who approves the budget must be a wheeler guy too. :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah really!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

maintance guy must need job security. cuz if it was for me my employees would be on recons hahaha maintance free and cheapo's. brutes outlanders and renegades would strictly be for muah lol


----------

